# cherche pseudo (et pas susan) desesperement



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

voili voilà 

on me dit que princess a deja eté pris (mais je ne le vois pas dans la liste des membres par contre :rateau: :rateau: ) , 

je vais donc me changer en quoi ?   

a vous et a votre immagination .....moi je ne trouve pas    




merciiiiiiiiiiiii :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Vénusia ...:love: 

C'est une princesse dans le dessin animé Goldorak....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

*J'ai déjà fait *
ma proposition...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

*Lady Di*. Mais fais gaffe en bagnole.


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

*Camila Parker*..fait gaffe aux princes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

lady di   et puis dinde   et puis quoi encore ?????    

et *luna* sa vous plait?
c'etait le prenom que j'aurais voulu donner a fifille coucou: valoriel  )


comment etre sure que une fois trouvé mon petitn nom
il n'est deja pris vu que la liste membre n'est pas fiable?  

je voudrais pas casser les pieds inutilment a notre benjamin


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Tu en propose plusieurs... 

Et *Luna* c'est bien....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

je vais vous laisser jusq'a demain, puis je contacte benjamin  


je ne serais pas trop present auj, tete lourde , pas trop dans mon assiette,
voyage de retour minable, a bout d'un heure j'etais gelée avec la clim trop froide,
et en plus  j'etais contre sens et bonjour la nausée
heuresement que j'avais pas mangé     

puis j'ai plein de chose a faire , le menage ne se faisant pas tout seul :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu en propose plusieurs...
> 
> Et *Luna* c'est bien....



Mouais. :mouais:  Le problème est qu'avec ce pseudo, les jeux de mots vont fuser : *Luna tique* et j'en passe.


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mouais. :mouais:  Le problème est qu'avec ce pseudo, les jeux de mots vont fuser : *Luna tique* et j'en passe.



Je pense pas que ça soit un frein sur MacGé     :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que ça soit un frein sur MacGé     :love:



C'est vrai. Mais encore faut-il que celui ou celle qui prend ce genre de pseudo supporte qu'on fasse des jeux de mots avec. Sinon il vaut mieux qu'il ou elle en choisisse un autre.


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voili voilà
> 
> on me dit que princess a deja eté pris (mais je ne le vois pas dans la liste des membres par contre :rateau: :rateau: ) ,
> 
> ...



C'est normal, elle a posté (beaucoup) moins de 50 messages


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, elle a posté (beaucoup) moins de 50 messages



L'avais oublié ce détail


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que &#231;a soit un frein sur MacG&#233;     :love:




tout a f&#233;     

et puis que on essaie, je vais leur "voler dans les plumes"    

demandez a fifille , elle sait de quoi je parle


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Alors ton pseudo sera:

Volaveclesplumes.... 

Façon Kevin Kostner, lorsqu'il dansait avec les loups....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

principessa


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

moi j'aimais bien Tatav........


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Octobre 2005)

explosivprincess  

franchement sert toi de ta personnalité précieuse pour ton pseudo
c'est pas évident d'un trouvé un pour quelqu'un d'autre... déjà pour soi c'est pas évident!!!!

bon courage


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

princes
princesse
princesssss
Prin cesse
ou carrement: Pacific Princess....:love: 




			
				 Isaac a dit:
			
		

> Love, exciting and new
> Come Aboard. We're expecting you.
> Love, life's sweetest reward.
> Let it flow, it floats back to you.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> explosivprincess
> 
> franchement sert toi de ta personnalité précieuse pour ton pseudo
> c'est pas évident d'un trouvé un pour quelqu'un d'autre... déjà pour soi c'est pas évident!!!!
> ...




dans ce cas le plus parfait a ma personalité serait

*bavarde*


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Octobre 2005)

Ben voilà c'est tout trouvé "pie" je suis sur que celui là n'ai pas pris encore


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et *luna* sa vous plait?
> c'etait le prenom que j'aurais voulu donner a fifille coucou: valoriel  )


Ah non là je vais pas être d'accord, j'aurais l'impression que la mini diablotine N°2 poste sur les forums macg !!!  :mouais:

Là on dirait pas je sais je viens de passer 5 bonnes minutes à essayer de trouver une idée super géniale ... mais ...hum ... j'ai pas trouvé :rose:

Et pourquoi changer de pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Tu veux pas t'appeler souris, dis ? tu veux pas ?








:love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2005)

Rhâhrrr ; nom de Dieu! Anne ; passe moi l'Efferalgan... Quelle heure il est? ... Ben, je sais pas ; mais y'a comme un truc qu'est pas normal...


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Heuuu...

F&#233;ronia : tr&#232;s ancienne divinit&#233; latine se rangeait au nombre des divinit&#233;s des champs et des bois, dont elle assurait la fertilit&#233;.

H&#233;cate : Divinit&#233; sans mythologie, descendante de Pontos et de Ga&#239;a, et fille de Pers&#232;s et Ast&#233;ria, elle est bienveillante, sa puissance sert le bonheur de l'humanit&#233; (combats victorieux, prosp&#233;rit&#233; du b&#233;tail, la richesse). Elle a soin aussi des jeunes et des enfants. Avec le temps, elle devient le c&#244;t&#233; sombre d'Art&#233;mis, la divinit&#233; de l'ombre lunaire. Elle &#233;tait la messag&#232;re des d&#233;mons et fant&#244;mes.

Hestia ou Vesta : Fille de Cronos et de Rh&#233;a, c'est la d&#233;esse du feu purificateur et du foyer. C'est la protectrice des familles, des villes et des colonies.Elle a la faveur de pouvoir conserver &#233;ternellement sa virginit&#233;, afin d'&#233;chapper aux ardeurs de Pos&#233;idon et Apollon. 

Lua : Divinit&#233; primitive de l&#8217;Italie, on lui conscrait le butin de guerre et les armes ennemies captur&#233;es au cours des batailles. C&#244;toyant les guerriers morts, on la pla&#231;ait parfois au nombre des divinit&#233;s infernales, sous le nom de Lua Saturni.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2005)

... Taitouhâ ; Déesse du silence chez les Moldèques...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas t'appeler souris, dis ? tu veux pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




chat diabolique aux dents sataniques , t'as pas de proie en ce beau dimanche?  


 souris :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chat diabolique aux dents sataniques , t'as pas de proie en ce beau dimanche?
> 
> 
> souris :love: :love:



Lornav?


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2005)

Robertav, j'aimais bien.

(Si j'avais le choix, je prendrais bien mon pr&#233;nom comme nom d'utilisateur...)


----------



## Philippe (30 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais le choix, je prendrais bien mon prénom comme nom d'utilisateur...


Quel manque d'imagination  !...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chat diabolique aux dents sataniques , t'as pas de proie en ce beau dimanche?
> 
> 
> souris :love: :love:


Nan... sont toutes parties en ouik&#232;ne :'(


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nan... sont toutes parties en ouik&#232;ne :'(


sinon, y'avait aussi robertaw... &#231;a marque une &#233;volution.


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2005)

Perso j'aime bien Tatav... 
Mais la proposition de stook pour Pacific Princess m'enchante ! :love: :love: :love:

Sinon... Princesse des dindes... 
Ou Princesss ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2005)

wonderbrav ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

CalamityTatav ?

Dindonnett' ?

Jeck _Oztro ?

Hans_Ourdine ?

Y'a le choix pourtant 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2005)

j'en ai un

*TupperWare&#174;*

 

je sens l'inspiration gribouilienne quand m&#234;me !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai un
> 
> *TupperWare&#174;*




Rhooooooo. C'est que pour robertav ferme sa bo&#238;te ?

OK je sors :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooooo. C'est que pour robertav ferme sa boîte ?
> 
> OK je sors :rose:





laquelles ?  

la personelle ?  
je comprends, je suis trop bavarde :rose: :rose: :rose: 

celle pour qui je vais travailler ?  
ben , pour cela il me faut un peu de temp


----------



## Bilbo (30 Octobre 2005)

Ben même s'il paraît que tu n'en as pas le pas le physique le pseudo "La mama" t'irait bien.    J'aime bien ton côté _"Mouche ton nez avant de sortir"_ que tu es capable d'exprimer de temps à autre. Et puis, même si je n'ai pas vérifié, je ne pense pas qu'il soit pris et Lorna ne râlera sûrement pas. 

Cela dit, je ne vois pas, mais alors vraiment pas, pourquoi tu veux changer. 

À+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laquelles ?
> 
> la personelle ?
> je comprends, je suis trop bavarde :rose: :rose: :rose:
> ...



Je plaisante robertav 

"Fermer sa boîte" c'est fermer sa bouche.

Mais comme le dit Bilbo :



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je ne vois pas, mais alors vraiment pas, pourquoi tu veux changer.
> 
> À+



c'est très bien "robertav" et puis on s'est habitué depuis le temps ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben m&#234;me s'il para&#238;t que tu n'en as pas le pas le physique le pseudo "La mama" t'irait bien.    J'aime bien ton c&#244;t&#233; _"Mouche ton nez avant de sortir"_ que tu es capable d'exprimer de temps &#224; autre. Et puis, m&#234;me si je n'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233;, je ne pense pas qu'il soit pris et Lorna ne r&#226;lera s&#251;rement pas.


  Rhoo tu n'as qu'&#224; dire que je r&#226;le tout le temps aussi :hein: 
Ben quoi Luna c'est le nom de ma fille et euh apr&#232;s quand Robertav va poster vous &#233;tonnez pas si je me mets &#224; lui dire :  soigne-toi, mets-toi un pull avant de sortir, ne r&#233;ponds pas comme &#231;a ... 

Mais bon c'est pas moi qui d&#233;cide hein :rose:



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je ne vois pas, mais alors vraiment pas, pourquoi tu veux changer.
> 
> &#192;+


Sur ce point je suis d'accord


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2005)

Princess Tatav ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Princess Tatav ? :love:




lààààà , c'est bien     

comme cela toulmonde sera content    

ce 2 p-pseudo ont crée par vous en et particulier par 2 d'entre vous 
moi ausii je m'y suis attaché  :love: :love: 



je change par motif plus professionels que personels
et si en recherche "robertav" sur  google  ne figure pas si je le mets en  sous titre, 
je laissera robertav


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2005)

Roberta,

en référence à toutes les jolies petites bestioles qui volettent autour de ta personne, voici un pseudo non encore utilisé :

Moustica


----------



## Spyro (30 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Princess Tatav ? :love:


 :love::love::love::love::love::love:

Je vote pour  

(mais euh perso je pense que pour google c'est grillé hein  :hein: )


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, elle a posté (beaucoup) moins de 50 messages



Beaucoup moins, c'est net. En même temps, c'est toujours difficile de se mesurer au néant.
Elle est suisse, la princess. 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi Luna c'est le nom de ma fille et euh après quand Robertav va poster vous étonnez pas si je me mets à lui dire :  soigne-toi, mets-toi un pull avant de sortir, ne réponds pas comme ça ...



L'inconvénient, c'est surtout qu'il faudra que robertav te demande la permission avant de se connecter... 


Moi, je suis Bilbo sur ce coup : je comprends pas pourquoi tu veux changer, robertav chérie.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

rezbav ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou carrement: Pacific Princess....:love:



 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  

Pacific Princess, un pseudo qui n'est pas que beau.


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Alors ? la décision est pour bientôt ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Octobre 2005)

*Dinde*
n'a pas eu le succès populaire escompté.

Peut être alors : aviaire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Et puis, pourquoi "princesse" ? Un peu d'ambition que diable ! "Reine" ! Et je vous laisse imaginer la suite (je sens bien que le Pur Fils va nous sortir "reine des dindes"   ).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

voilàààààà     


j'ai demandée le changement en *Princess Tatav*     

tulmonde se retrouvera     






merci a tous de vos propositions :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Félicitations   

Je peux changer moi aussi ?

:rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

Mes félicitations votre majesté.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Octobre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> voilàààààà
> j'ai demandée le changement en *Princess Tatav*




*tatav, princess des dindes*
là vraiment, tout le monde s'y retrouvera


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux changer moi aussi ?
> 
> :rose:



... "Lara Gabian"? .... Les Marseillais comprendront


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux changer moi aussi ?
> :rose:




*Au hasard*
La fiante ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai demandée le changement en *Princess Tatav*


Donc tu es la fille de ... :affraid: nooon  

 quel cachotier !

Sinon très bon choix  (_même si j'aimais bien robertav _ )


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations
> 
> Je peux changer moi aussi ?
> 
> :rose:


Le goéland?


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Non je change po...à voir les remarques....mouarf       :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non je change po...à voir les remarques....mouarf       :love:



Dommage ! Je t'aurais bien proposé "Le dindon". Avec Pricess Tatav, ex-Robertav, vous auriez fait une belle paire.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

Moi je propose Sylviane BERLUSCONO.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

j'aime bien...
sans le berlus, meme... sinon c'est un peu long...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Novembre 2005)

alors c'est Princess Tatav.....
c'est rigolo, j'aime bien...:love:....


----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

Princesse, tatav aisselle a faire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Princesse, tatav aisselle a faire


----------

